# Hinterbau spiel Aurum



## rene1234 (10. April 2014)

Liebe Kollegen und Norco Spezialisten 

Ich habe eine kurze Frage, respektive ein kleines Problem  Mein Aurum hat am Hinterbau spiel. Wenn ich das Bike am Sattel anhebe, dann gibt es einen kleinen Klack und das Hinterrad sackt noch etwas ab. Es ist nicht seitlich... und ausgeschlagene Buchsen kann man eigentlich ausschliessen, da es neu ist und nur zweimal gefahren.

Die Federvorspannung/SAG ist meiner Meinung richtig ( 1 Umdrehung Vorspannung). Habe eine 350x3.25 Feder drin, sollte auch stimmen. Jetzt könnte ich natürlich zurück zum Händler... aber eigentlich möchte ich selber etwas herumschrauben, damit ich das Bike auch mal etwas selber vor Ort reparieren kann. 

Jetzt schon vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Grüsse

René


----------



## rene1234 (10. April 2014)

Habe das nochmals angeschaut... ich denke das Problem ist die obere Dämpferbefestigung an der Wippe... der Bolzen der durch die Dämpferbuchse geht hat ziemlich viel Spiel... Kennt jemand das Problem bei einem neuen Aurum? Kann es sein das da die Toleranzen nicht stimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (21. April 2014)

Eigentlich darf das Spiel der Schraube in der Dämpferbuchse nicht entscheidend sein, da durch die Schraube nur axial vorgespannt wird, die Buchse also fest zwischen den beiden Wippenhälften geklemmt werden sollte. Das Spiel entwickelt sich meist eher im Auge bzw dem darin eingpressten Gleitlager. Schau nochmal, ob es daher kommt bzw ob die Einbaubuchsen richtig geklemmt sind.


----------



## rene1234 (21. April 2014)

Hallo
Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe das mittlerweile in den Griff gekriegt  Ich habe die Schraube mit den vorgegebenen 13 Nm angezogen und schon war das klackern weg. Ich hatte die vorher einfach nach Gefühl festgezogen 
Gruss
René


----------

